# Waterproof Beanie?



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you thought about a helmet? The Smith Maze weighs next to nothing and you hardly notice it.


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah i sometimes wear a helmet, but I prefer not to. And even for off the slopes it would be nice to have a beanie that doesnt get soaked when its snowing. When I went to rei and asked them about a water resistant beanie they didn't have anything....


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Take the beanie you already have and get some wool or whatever its made out of water proofing


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Google search: waterproof beanie =Waterproof Beanie Hat [KJ571] - £24.95 : SealSkinz, Waterproof, Breathable, Closefitting


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Google search: waterproof beanie =Waterproof Beanie Hat [KJ571] - £24.95 : SealSkinz, Waterproof, Breathable, Closefitting


^^^^This^^^^


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

that looks like a good one, thanks for the help, I also found this soft shell beanie made by a hunting company that looks good.

http://shop.kuiu.com/guide-beanie-p21.aspx


----------

